# 942 Keeps Locking Up



## kenwall (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Ya'll...

I have a 942 Dish HD DVR. It "freezes" intermittently. I have spent LOTS of time on the phone with CSR's, 3 tech visits, and it's still not working. Here's what we've done:

1) Unplugged the unit from the phone line
2) Put a ground plug on the unit's power cord.
3) Replaced the unit ( the replacement did the same thing)
4) Replaced the LNB (tech said mine had basically melted in the heat, that would probably clear it up....it didn't)

Today, I have reset my unit 12 TIMES since 1pm (it's 6:45pm now). Naturally, since I have an agreement until April of 2007, they won't let me cancel without a hefty payment. They also won't upgrade me to another unit without paying a couple hundred bucks.

I'm at wit's end. Has anyone else had this problem, and if they have, how the hell did you fix it?

Thanks,

Kenny-Tulsa, OK


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

what's the signal strength on both tuners on all 3 satellites? And the signal strength on the OTA channels you use?


----------



## kenwall (Nov 19, 2006)

kyoo said:


> what's the signal strength on both tuners on all 3 satellites? And the signal strength on the OTA channels you use?


The CSR also checked my signal strength on all the satellites, and they were all excellent.

The OTA signals range from 66 to 76.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Try unhooking the OTA for a day or so. That is too low for OTA strength it could be causing the reboots. See if it stops without the OTA connected.


----------



## kenwall (Nov 19, 2006)

Jon Spackman said:


> Try unhooking the OTA for a day or so. That is too low for OTA strength it could be causing the reboots. See if it stops without the OTA connected.


Still locks up. Can't go more than 10 minutes without the screen freezing.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

I had the same issues with the vip622 DVR. I took someone's advice and placed a cooling mat that is for a laptop and it has solved my problems for the time being. I've only done this for half a day but I've had no freezes or power outages.

Prior to using the cooling mat I had 8 to 10 failures in 2 days. It might be too soon to say the mat solves everything but its worth a try.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70440

Hope this helps.


----------



## kenwall (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks guys. They're sending me a 622. I was getting a mat for my laptop, so i'll get two!

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## quellebeast (Feb 10, 2007)

kenwall said:


> Thanks guys. They're sending me a 622. I was getting a mat for my laptop, so i'll get two!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Ken- I have been having the same problem for a year. I had four 942's shipped to me in 12 months and all reset while watching/rcoding NBC5 KXAS.

After the third 942 I threatened to call the atty general if they did not replace their obviously defective equipment-still no go unless I give them 200 bux...

So how did you get a 622 out of them ?

Thanks,
Daryle


----------

